
Would like feedback on my website - freshicet
http://benjamintaylor.me/
======
natch
"I also do software engineer"

Hmm. I was going to say get a proofreader, but you are already doing a good
step here by asking for feedback here.

>I spend my days with my hands in few different areas

Seems like this is missing a word.

The color is interesting, but a matter of taste I guess. Nice that the site
continues to work without JavaScript enabled.

------
knarf180
I personally don't like contact forms. Someone looking to hire you would much
rather have your email address and phone number.

------
adolkge44
Nice!

